# wii



## fantasy noob (May 16, 2007)

a just got a wii is there any games that you would recomend im gonna get zelda of course but anything else??

thx in advance


----------



## Lenny (May 16, 2007)

Never played with one, nor on any of the games, but one of the must gets is WiiSports, I think. Especially if you're looking to play with friends and/or family.

And there's the added bonus that an hour or so a night for a few months is proven to help people lose weight, and get fitter.


----------



## fantasy noob (May 16, 2007)

wii sports comes with it and u only get excersise if u stand up and stuff its all wrist movments i didnt pay 350 for an excersise machine i payed to game! GAME!!!!!!


----------



## Lenny (May 16, 2007)

Really? I thought you had to buy it separately. Shows what I know. 

I haven't a clue, to be honest. If you look through the major gaming sites at what they've said about Wii games, and videos of them, then methinks you'll be able to find a few:

IGN.com: Games, Cheats, Movies and More
1UP.com - Your home for PC video games PS2 Xbox 360 PSP DS GBA PS3 WII cheats previews reviews boards blogs
GameTrailers.com - The Source For Video Game Media
GameSpot:Video Games PC PlayStation 2 Xbox 360 Wii PS3 GameCube PSP DS GBA PS2 PlayStation 3


----------



## Rane Longfox (May 16, 2007)

Red Steel is supposed to be excellent.


----------



## Lenny (May 16, 2007)

The controls are flawed, though, apparently - your slashes aren't translated into animation very well.


----------



## Jason_Taverner (May 16, 2007)

Red Steel is very good, controls are hard at first, 

the best game on the Wii, is first go drinking with your friends then come and all have a go at Wii sports and see if any of you are under the age of 70.


----------



## Jason_Taverner (May 16, 2007)

fantasy noob said:


> wii sports comes with it and u only get excersise if u stand up and stuff its all wrist movments i didnt pay 350 for an excersise machine i payed to game! GAME!!!!!!


 

then why did you get a Wii, you should have got a 360 or PS3.


----------



## fantasy noob (May 16, 2007)

the 360 is for chumps and ps3 wayyyy out of my price range also red stell kiks a hell of alot of ass but im looking for others but any way 

to lenny i dont mean to be a prick but usually a person that doesnt know anything about the subject wouldent post aboot it but meh.. its all good


----------



## fantasy noob (May 16, 2007)

Jason_Taverner said:


> Red Steel is very good, controls are hard at first,
> 
> the best game on the Wii, is first go drinking with your friends then come and all have a go at Wii sports and see if any of you are under the age of 70.



i dont drink and im already 60 something cuzz im bad at baseball haha


----------



## HoopyFrood (May 16, 2007)

Lenny may not have known much about it, but he provided plenty of useful links that probably give good, helpful information.


----------



## Lenny (May 16, 2007)

And I did spend two years living on those sites 24/7.

Add to that the fact that I've got friends dotted around who have got the Wii, and got rid of the Wii, and told me all about it, well, I know enough.


----------



## fantasy noob (May 16, 2007)

his links are good but if this was the forum i usually go on u get banned for stupid stuff like that


----------



## Lenny (May 16, 2007)

For what? Posting links to game sites?


----------



## fantasy noob (May 16, 2007)

posting aboot things you dont know about


----------



## Jason_Taverner (May 16, 2007)

fantasy noob said:


> posting aboot things you dont know about


 

Lenny just helping if you don't want help then don't post here. Nowt like throwing it back in someone's face. Harsh dude.

I doubt you know that much as you bought a Wii for hardcore gaming, silly boy


----------



## fantasy noob (May 16, 2007)

i said "not to be a prick" i was jsut pointing out the fact that if this were the other forum hed be banned and i did buy it for hardcore gaming cuzz others are way to expensive im not rich


----------



## Jason_Taverner (May 16, 2007)

The whole point of the Wii is for fun party gaming, its got some great single player games but nothing that will come close to 360 and PS3, the real magic of the Wii is getting friends together, (drunk) or family and having a really good laugh. 

My friend at work has one for her and the kids, he father comes and plays it with them, so they have the kids the mother and grandad, playing they have the best laugh.

Lenny nothing like being unappreciated, but don't worry I appreciate ya.


----------



## Lenny (May 16, 2007)

FN said:
			
		

> i said "not to be a prick" i was jsut pointing out the fact that if this were the other forum hed be banned and i did buy it for hardcore gaming



First of all, this is a family site, so in the future people might appreciate if you wouldn't insult others.

Secondly, this isn't that other forum. We do things rather differently, I'd guess.

Thirdly, if you want true "hardcore gaming", then you'd go for the PS3 - the fact that it's however many hundred Canadian dollars instantly wings it into the 'hardcore' category. The library isn't the best, true, but by 2008 there'll be killer apps and AAA titles left, right and centre. Home will be out by then, firmware updates will have brought in many, if not all of the features 360 owners have come to love (and consequently bash the PS3 for not having), and the system will have really taken off. For the moment, many developers are commenting that it's a horrible system to program for, but they do also say that once they've got into the swing of of it all, the different things they can do, and the amount  of raw processing power the console has, it's an amazing system.

If you want a system that currently has the best online of the three current gen consoles, and a big library of games, then you'd go for the 360. FPS being it's forte, games like Gears of War are major system sellers. Sadly, you have to pay for online, and many developers are actually starting to complain about the DVD drive in the console, and how little one can fit on a DVD9. The lack of a HDD in the Core SKU is also giving devs problems. That said, they are still able to churn out massive games on DVD9s that do look good.

The Wii is directed at the family. A cheap console, with few of the features the 360 or PS3 have, it's fun lies more in multiplayer than single player. Sure, it's possible to have fun, swinging your way through Red Steel, or Zelda, but once you've played multiplayer with friends, you won't want to go back to single player. I don't need to have played it to know that - anyone remember the EyeToy? That was brilliant for multiplayer, but the novelty of it soon wore off when you played it single player.

*Summary:*

- Expensive PS3. It's got the power and potential to be the market leader for the third generation, but it won't take off until at least the end of 2007, start of 2008 when the big games come out.

- Xbox 360. It's been out a year longer than the PS3, and consequently has the games and features to be considered as a good buy for people new to the market. However it's lack of a next-gen storage drive is going to be bad for it in the future.

- The family friendly Wii. Great for multiplayer. Great for a family console as it is cheap, innovative, and has games that are suitable for all ages. The novelty of it, however, may start to wear off.

*Final Comment*

For all their merits, the consoles don't sell themselves on power and looks alone. It's the games that do it. If you are one who likes multiplayer games that are for all ages, go for a Wii. If you've got an insatiable appetite for First Person Shooters and Sports games, buy yourself a 360. If you're one for a wide range of games, and don't mind a wait, get a PS3.

---

Don't know if you've guessed, but I've got a PS3. I'm a loyal PlayStation fan, mainly because of the games, and partly because of the brand. I also love gadgets and computers. I got the PS3 because of the games, because of the brand, and because of the looks and power in it. Oh, and partly for the bragging rights, of course.

Remember, nothing in this world is too expensive or impossible to get. Set your mind to it and you'll get it - I had to do heavy lifting for 11 weeks last Summer, but I made an absolute packet, and all of that money went towards a new computer, HDTV and the PS3.

Anyway, that's just my two pence.


----------



## Lucien21 (May 16, 2007)

I've got a Wii.

Frankly the initial buzz of it has worn off.

Wii Sports is great fun in small doses or with mates.

Zelda Rocked and is easily the best game on the console.

Red Steel is deeply flawed. The shooting is great the sword fighting - not so great.

Rayman Rabbits is hilarious.

Tiger Woods is badly implemented controls.

Don't get me wrong the Wii is a great console, but like the DS before it Nintendo takes ages to bring games to their new consoles.

Super Mario Galaxy
Super Paper Mario (Why is it out in the US but not here until November damn you)
Metroid 3
Resident Evil 4 with Wii Controls
Trauma Centre

All look pretty cool.

However it's not a hardcore gamers console. For that the 360 is currently the console of choice with the PS3 currently lagging behind.


----------



## fantasy noob (May 17, 2007)

i was a playstation fan but no i dont want one the wii is cheap effective and fun yes with mates i dont have the internet or a comp for that matter so what do i want with online i mainly bought it for zelda cuzz it rox i do like red steel and wait there will be an epic title for the wii. its also cool and motion sensy and theres this wario game i dont remember what its called it HALARIOUS!! so i beleive the wii was my best choice and if i dont want it anymore ill just sell it


i also did not mean to offend anyone


----------



## TiwazTyrsfist (May 23, 2007)

My favorite Wii games out so far:  Zelda, Wario Ware, Rayman: Raving Rabids, Wii sports and Wii play.

Note that with the exception of Zelda, these are all minigame compelations...
I'm hoping that Metroid and Mario will usher in some more adventure/action games.  I really think that the Wii is ideal for FPS's.  Nunchuk for movement, Aiming and triger to fire on the wiimote.
RE:Umbrella something or other was sounding promising, but what I've heard lately has made it sound like a rails shooter (the sort where you don't cotroll your movement like the time crisis games) which would decrease its appeal quite a bit.

As to the PS3, all the ps2's exclusive franchises?  Going cross platform to the 360 for the next installments.  The New katamari damacy game, FFXIII, Etc.  Look for the PS3 to be the Betamax of gaming.  

Also, the guys at square got a Wii a while back.  The apparently love it.  Recent interviews in game magazines have included indications that they like it so much, they want to make more games for it.  Like Final Fantasy XIV.   So take that Sony  

Here's hoping the WiFi connect supports Super Smash Bros. Melee.


----------



## fantasy noob (May 23, 2007)

TiwazTyrsfist said:


> My favorite Wii games out so far: Zelda, *Wario Ware*,


that what is was that game is halarious and zelda pwns ive only had it for a week but im already at zant


----------

